# Language



## bill t (Nov 11, 2014)

Does anyone know of Portuguese language teacher in the Pedrogao Grande area, our previous one has relocated and we wish to continue with lessons


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Bill - can recommend a good one based in Lagos who does Skype based lessons if you are interested.


----------



## QuietSôô (Oct 22, 2015)

*Portuguese lessons*



sangerm said:


> Hi Bill - can recommend a good one based in Lagos who does Skype based lessons if you are interested.


Hi Sangerm,

i am interested too. 
a year in the country, and speaking quite a bit daily but the verbs ! 

thanks


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

I can recommend Helena Rocha in Lagos.

Http://tradutex.pt

She is very good.

Mike Sanger
PS French verbs are also a challenge for us English!


----------



## QuietSôô (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks Mike +++
great testimonials on her webpage !

verbs verbs verbs... they carry flavor and music along...


----------

